# appli chronomètre tour de parole



## twinworld (19 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à toutes et tous, 

savez-vous s'il existe une application pour iPhone pour chronométrer les tours de parole ? Sur l'AppStore, j'ai trouvé des applications pour chronométrer le temps d'un speech. L'application native "Horloge" de l'iPhone permet de chronométrer des temps de parole successifs, avec l'option "tour".

Ce que je cherche, c'est une application dans laquelle il serait possible d'entrer au préalable le nom des intervenants. On aurait alors une liste où l'on pourrait sélectionner chaque intervenant dans un ordre aléatoire et faire démarrer le chronomètre pour chacun d'eux. L'avantage, par rapport à l'option "tour" de l'appli Horloge, c'est qu'on pourrait sélectionner  un intervenant ayant déjà pris la parole et reprendre la marche du chronomètre là où on l'avait arrêtée précédemment. 

Ce type d'application est utile pour contrôler les temps de parole de chaque débatteur et s'assurer d'une certaine équité. Ainsi, A parle 2'37'' et s'arrête. B parle 3 minutes. Puis on resélectionne A qui reprend la parole et le timer reprend à 2'37''.

Je précise encore que je suis sous iOS 7. 

Merci d'avance pour toutes vos réponses. 
Cordialement

---------- Post added at 21h14 ---------- Previous post was at 20h59 ----------

Je me réponds à moi-même. J'avais déjà cherché mais pas trouvé, c'est pour cela que j'ai ouvert ce poste. Mais je viens de trouver une application qui fait exactement ce que je décris ci-dessous : Meeting Monopolizer Monitor. 

https://itunes.apple.com/ch/app/meeting-monopolizer-monitor/id463775303?l=fr&mt=8

gratuite en plus !! C'est top !


----------



## Locke (19 Octobre 2013)

En effet c'est pas mal, merci de la découverte.


----------

